# Roger Henrie's RH slingshot, rotating head slingshot



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is one I really like. It comes from the innovative and creative mind of Roger Henrie.

It did take a little time to get used to for me... had nothing to do with the slingshot, it was all me. I was just "locked" into a little different orientation and length/tallness of fork.

Once I did get used to it.. I was able to make fire!

Thanks Roger, it's very nice, and I highly recommend it.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cool thanks again for your video and 
roger another nice catty thanks for that 
Cheers


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice presentation of the rotation head slingshot..a very nice concept in shooters..That shooter looks like it would take awhile

to master the use of it for great shooting..very well done video..thank you Mr.Bill Hays for sharing with us all~AKAOldmiser


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Bill for the review and vid!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting Bill! Thanks for the review.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow a post by one of my favorite shooters about another of my favorite shooters. Also note that they are both vendors! That is the way it should be folks, we all should work togeather. -- Tex


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Bill good review. I appreciate the time you took to do this.

Roger


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Bill, Love your video's as usual! Great review!


----------



## SquibRod (Mar 22, 2014)

I shot a friends RH slingshot today with single latex flatbands and loved it. Ordered one up for myself. I have a number of slingshots to shoot but kept coming back to this one. Very accurate and a hoot to shoot.

It is a complete coincidence that this sling was reviewed so recently. We had a Friday get-together to shoot slingshots and my friend Jon had on of the RH's. It sounds and looks like it would be strange to shoot but once you put tension on the bands it all just lines up!

Way to go Roger!


----------

